# Word of the Day - Dilettante



## debodun (Sep 7, 2021)

Dilettante (noun) - a person having a superficial interest in an art or a branch of knowledge; someone that exhibits an interest in a subject but whose understanding of it is not very deep or serious.

I get a few dilettantes of antiques at my yard sale.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2021)

Dilettante is a word I've heard for the first time today


----------



## terry123 (Sep 7, 2021)

Its been a long time since I heard that word!


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 7, 2021)

You know, a person who has his career at stake on every piece of work is, obviously, going to be a bit more defensive about what he does, whereas the dilettante who just kind of says, “Oh, I’ll just try this for a while”, is not so frightened of failure, I would imagine. But to maintain a ‘dilettante’ attitude, consciously, is also rather suspicious.”
_Transcribed from 'From Brussels with Love'_


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2021)

Dilettante: Reminds me of me, as a teen in school, watching all the pretty girls. I loved the subject, but I sure had a lot to learn ..


----------



## Della (Sep 9, 2021)

I used to run across the term a lot when I would be reading novels set in the 19th century.  Wealthy gentleman would be described as art or poetry dilettantes.


----------



## Shero (Sep 9, 2021)

Although he liked to be seen as a dilettante, Oscar Wilde was certainly a talented scholar.


----------

